# Giant XTC 4



## weely (26 Feb 2009)

Im seriously thinking of buying this :- http://www.cyclecentreuk.co.uk/products.php?plid=m8b47s168p6577

Its reduced from £600 to £540 at my LBS so could someone have a look at the spec and tell me what they think?? 

Thanks guys

Dave


----------



## maurice (26 Feb 2009)

Looks fine, although fork a bit basic for a £600rrp bike. Nothing wrong with it tho


----------



## spence (26 Feb 2009)

Looks good for the price. Solid deore transmission will be trouble free for a good while. Agree about the forks. Was gonna warn against the disks, the old MPH were not the best and pads may be hard(er) to come by but looking at them they appear to be the same as the old deore M525's.
Giant has always produced quality value bikes.


----------



## maurice (26 Feb 2009)

They ride quite nicely those XTC too. Took one around the Marin trail a couple years ago when some scrote nicked the seat post from my bike, had a good blast on it, felt really thrashable.


----------



## weely (26 Feb 2009)

Mmmm....the forks - (which Iv never had on a bike before) are worrying me if they are not up to spec for this bike.
But If anyone could recomend me a better one, say a trek or GT for around a similar price?

Reason why, is this store will offer me 0% finance for 12 months and its the only way to get a new bike that I need now!


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2009)

weely

Before you buy, have a good look at the Cube Attention, or the Merida SUB60. Both are at the £540 mark, and have Deore XT gears, Shimano hydraulic brakes. For a few quid more (599)you could get a Cube Acid, which has Hayes Stroker brakes and Dart 3 100mm forks with lockout. 

I have experience of all 3 of the above and can't knock them for VFM.


----------



## maurice (26 Feb 2009)

Tbh it seems a lot of bikes at that price are coming with those forks now. There's nothing wrong with them, and £540 with 0% finance sounds like a good deal to me.

Remember internet deals can be iffy if you don't know what you're doing. Not unusual for bikes to come badly set up (had this myself), and sizing is often guesswork. This is a big advantage for getting a bike from an LBS.


----------



## spence (27 Feb 2009)

weely, the forks are OK for the bike - remember a decent pair of forks would cost you the price of this bike if not more - and will get you around most things. They are a tad on the heavy side and being coil sprung have the usual pros and cons. I don't know how much you weigh but it could be either too soft or too harsh. Lockout is a good thing IMHO.

Best thing, test ride the bike.


----------



## weely (27 Feb 2009)

Im about 12.5 stone. Iv only sat on one to get the size and it felt good. Think Im gonna go for it and tell the wife it was £250 to keep her sweet!!


----------



## ChrisCrc (27 Feb 2009)

Hi
Have you Tried Ebay?
About 6 months back i bought a full suspension Proflex Beast frame which came with Fox Rear Shock, seatpost, octolink BB, SEAT, Trick Hset, A2B disc adapter,Crud guard F&R in fantastic condition for less than £100 the lot i have added Magura Hydraulic Rim brakes (£70.00 Ebay), Rockshock Psylo forks 5" adjustable travel( £34.00 Ebay) Mavic rear whell with XT R Hub(£18.00 Ebay) and a few other bits for a real Pittance. The Proflex was a £2000+ bike back in 1997 ( depending on the groupset ect) and too be honest i dont think i have ever ridden a better bike ( and i have had a few over the years) i would look on Ebay if i was you and save yourself a pile of cash.

just my opinion tho


----------



## globalfish (2 Mar 2009)

Well how about this if you don't mind the year...
http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p1264

XT rear, Deore front, LX shifters, Juicy 3's and Recon 351 air forks with motion control & lockout - still a very good spec bike for the money.


----------

